# Fiesta in the park 13th may



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Anyone on dw going to fitp this sunday? Come say hi ill be on the xroc stand with the white xr4x4


----------



## Ash2304 (Mar 1, 2012)

I am  In a black and green Fiesta ST replica on the UKFN stand


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I'll be there as well, on the FiestaOwnersClub.com stand.

My little Wolf will be tucked away as it's a complete state at the moment


----------



## Tank (Nov 20, 2011)

Ace will have to see if I can find you but failing that I think mines the only white sierra on our stand lol


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

I will be there, not missed this show for the last 8 years, i used to be a club official for fiesta club gb but stepped down beginning of the year due to family commitments

Will be there in my mondeo st estate


Brian


----------

